# Soccer Picks Italy Serie A by LeeNBA



## LeeNBA (Jan 17, 2015)

Free Picks Soccer Italy Serie A January 18 00.00
Empoli Vs Inter Milan
Asia Handicap Empoli +0.25
Odds 1.89
Picks Inter Milan -0.25


----------



## Andy987 (Jun 30, 2015)

Good picks by LeeNBA...its good.


----------

